# All-In-One XM Head Unit From Alpine



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Alpine announced it will offer the first all-in-one aftermarket XM CD receiver for the car.

Where most XM head units require a separate XM tuner, the Alpine CDA 9820 has an XM tuner built directly into the single DIN unit while maintaining the same chassis depth as other Alpine units, said the company. It has a detachable face and 18-watt by 4 built in power, according to the new CEA 2006 amplifier standard rating.

Alpine said the CDA-9820 has a new quick search feature for simple access to XM channels. The unit has a 2-color, 8-character display, Bass Engine and Media Expander and will ship in January at a tentative price of $349.
http://www.twice.com/index.asp?layout=story&doc_id=129862&display=breakingNews


----------

